# switch short



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

Has any one had any issuse with aristo switches shorting out? If so what have you done? I would love any feedback you can give me.
Thanks,
c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Need a little more Details.

Does it happen only when the switch is in the straight position?

Does it happen only when it is switched to the diverging position? 

Does it happen only when a train is passing over it.?

Is it a constant short there all the time?

Define short? Does it trip a overload on your power supply or blow fuses?

Or is the engine stopping dead?

Sometimes people define a open as a short.

Hope we can help 

JJ


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ-

It happens regardless of switch position. I believe it is a constant short, I have hooked up my volt meter and it seams no power is traveling through the switch. So when a train passes to the switch the train stops. I did have an issue with my power supply overloading. I hope this helps.
c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How long has this switch been installed?

Did the overload problem start when this switch was in stalled?

Did the problem crop up after the switch was in a while 

Is the overload problem still happening.?

If the over load problem is not happing now. Check lfor power accross the rails before and after the switch joints. Including the diverging section.

You may have a bad joint.

Does the engint make it through the switch when set for Mail Line?

Does it stop when switch is set for idvergence? 

The problem may be that the polairty of the power on the diverging track is reversed from the power on the main line. 

There fore the swtich is shorting out the power supply. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What size ?
If Aristo #6, is there corrosion on the underside? Power routing for the frog can go bad... creating an open circuit in the middle... 

John


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

JJ-
I took the switch out and a part. It seams that the jumper underneath had some corrosion and was causing the issue. I have checked it out the volt meeter and everything looks good. After some more road bed maintenance I'll hook up the power and run some trains to test. Thanks for the help. 

c


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The real thanks goes to Greg E (who posts here) I just passed along his knowledge... 
John C


----------

